# What's in your knife drawer at home?



## flapjack (Apr 20, 2017)

There has been a thread on "what is in your knife roll". How about, what is in your knife drawer at home. Along with a photo.
I don't want to bore too many folks here on what I have. So I limited myself to 2 photos.
First pic is of my Wusthof drawer. The other is of my mixed bag stuff. Which has Berghoff, Case XX, Boker, Artifex, Chicago, and misc. German stuff.




  








image.jpeg




__
flapjack


__
May 4, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
flapjack


__
May 4, 2017


----------



## butcherandbaker (May 4, 2017)

My knife set at home includes as follows

9" French K Sabatier au carbone chefs knife with my name and a pig engraved on the handle [brand new]

****elephant sabaiter 8" fish fillet slicer [very flexible blade]

12" Chef Au Ritz Veritable Bresswick Sabatier bull nose [American style] butcher knife-scimitar

12" Victoronox 12 up-swept granton balde SS scimitar {Fibrox handle] for cutting up large whole fish

6" Victoronox Semi flex boning knife SS [Fibrox reverse grip stippled handle]

4" Russel Green River Dexter skinning knife [Carbon steel] [yellow tag wooden handle]

4" Victoronox SS skinning knife [Fibrox handle

Havalon Piranha surgical scalpel with replaceable scalpel and bone saws [Orange plastic handle} [knife for eviscerating livestock]

Mound bone saw

Medical autopsy bone saw [smaller than the mound saw]

Dexter Russel sani safe super flex fish fillet knife SS [White sani safe handle]

Mercer serrated cake knife SS {rubber NSF handle]

Mercer deli slicer ham knife [air cut outs on blade] SS [for torching the blade and slicing cakes,cheese cakes ect.. cheaper blade so i'm okay with that lol.

Mac professional scalloped bread knife, [serrated] 10.5"

mercer [break apart for cleaning] NSF kitchen shears

7" breaking knife Victoronox {Fibrox handle}

OLD 1875 keen kutter "hotel model" cleaver [high carbon of course and old coffin style pinned wood handle scales]

OLD highcarbon {unknown manufacture] lamb splitter Huge two handed

L'Econome French Sabatier smaller sized cleaver SS [plastic round handle]

7" old hickory bullnose carbon butchers knife [my great uncles] Made by Ontorio knife company

My pocket knife is a French Opinel corbone balde NO.6 model

Blind horse knifes 4.5" Nessmuk knife [saber grind 0-1 tool steel

Condor 5" Kephart knife

10.5" Mac sashimi knife [with a European style handle}

Gränsfors Bruk small forest axe [I use to split fire wood down for the restaurant-hotel size wood cook stove

Knife roll I take to work= 3" Wusstof parring knife SS [black plastic handle, 9" mac chefs knife SS. F Dick flexable boning knife {blue plastic handles} Mirco plane brand micro plane {black handles} wusstof break apart [for cleaning] kitchen shears Mercer serrated cake knife, Rada brids beek paring knife SS [cast aluminum handle] 2 retractable sharpies a instant read and candy thermometer [Taylor NSF] Small first-aid kit Gauss band-aids finger cots rubber gloves....etc.... Old wooden handled knife steel [unkown make] Swiss carbon steel veg peeler. and a SS old style sabatier butchers-slicing knife from K sabatier Wooden Ebony handle.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

My Knife "drawer" contains a bunch of beater knives I rarely use, a bit of nostalgia.


----------

